# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Foil Einstieg

## tahuata

Hallo Foiler,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes NP RS Flight Foil Alu 2018 (das pinke) zugelegt und unter ein vorhandenes Starboard Formula 167 L Brett geschraubt. Als Segel verwende ich ein NP Speedster 7,7 qm. 

Nach den ersten 4 Surftagen mit dieser Kombi finde ich das foilen echt faszinierend. Allerdings fllt es mir sehr schwer eine einigermaen gleichmige Hhe zu halten und irgendwie stehe ich, sobald ich im Flug bin, total verdreht auf dem Brett. 

Was ist da falsch ? Passt das Foil nicht zum Brett oder Segel ? Sind 2019er Foils leichter zu kontrollieren ? Oder stelle ich mich einfach bld an ?

Wenn ich die Profis am Gardasee in perfekt gleichbleibender Hhe ber den Seeziehen sehe frage ich mich wie die das machen...

ber ein paar Tips zum kontrollierteren foilen wrde ich mich freuen. 

Danke und VG 

Heiko

----------


## KIV

Bei wieviel Wind warst Du denn auf dem Wasser..? 
7,7 war u.U. zu gro, so dass Du das Segel offen und mehr “von hinten” gefahren bist. 
Als ich mein bisher einziges Mal gefoilt bin, bin ich mit 5,6 schon geflogen, als Freeracer mit 8qm noch mit der Gleitschwelle gekmpft haben.
Mein Foil war das blaue Alu-Anfngerteil von NP unter einem 102 Fanatic Ripper Kinderbrett...  :Wink:

----------


## tahuata

Moin,

mein Problem war wie KIV schon vermutet hat das zu groe Segel aber vor allem auch die hinten liegende Mastfussposition. Dadurch war es nicht mglich das Brett am dauernden Steigen und aus dem Wasser springen zu hindern, auch nicht bei voll nach vorne verlagertem Krpergewicht. Die Kiste hat sich benommen wie ein Rodeogaul.

Nachdem ich die Mastfussposition deutlich nach vorn verndert hatte (knapp vor Mitte Mastspur) war es pltzlich relativ easy das Brett auf konstanter Flughhe zu halten. 

Die Abstimmung von Foil, Brett, Segel und Mastfussposition scheint mir beim foilen noch wichtiger zu sein als beim normalen Windsurfen...

Gre Heiko

----------

